# 'Unable to view powerpoint attachment on mac'



## skatie (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey there
I currently operate on OSX software on a G5 mac, i have been sent a powerpoint attachment and have succesfully downloaded it but it simply refuses to open. When i click on it script editor appears and a message reading.....
" OPEN DICTIONARY
Unable to read the dictionary of the application or extension because it is not scriptable"
I'm pretty sure the e-mail has been sent from a PC not a mac but have sucessfully recieved other attachments via word, jpg, excel etc
I really do have no idea what to do with this, i have half heartedly tried to open the document from powerpoint but don't really know what i'm doing!!!!!
Help!!


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

skatie said:


> Hey there
> I currently operate on OSX software on a G5 mac, i have been sent a powerpoint attachment and have succesfully downloaded it but it simply refuses to open. When i click on it script editor appears and a message reading.....
> " OPEN DICTIONARY
> Unable to read the dictionary of the application or extension because it is not scriptable"
> ...


I suspect that it is has something to do with the originating file. Perhaps they could resave it (without Macros, if they put any in), using Save As, and send you a revised file.

Houston


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Have found an error w/ same wording, but its related to an issue w/ Adobe Reader, not PowerPoint... http://www.haeseandharris.com.au/software.asp

However, at http://www.codecomments.com/archive241-2004-9-285433.html it seems that you may be able to rewrite part of you Apple Script.

Please let us know if this worked or not. Good luck.

Oh, as to another thought... is the PowerPoint programs compatible w/ each other too? Can you send one from the Mac to the PC w/o any issues? Just curious...


----------

